# Überwintern von Muschelblume und Wasserhyazinthe



## MeneMeiner (27. Aug. 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

leider brachte mich die SuFu nicht richtig weiter, deshalb ein neuer Thread...

Ich habe ein paar Muschelblumen, bei denen die Stammpflanze etliche Ableger gebildet hat und selbst langam immer mehr verwelkt. Zudem werden die Hauptblätter der Wasserhyazinthe immer brauner, ich sehe aber einige kleine Nebenpflanzen an ihnen.

Beide Schwimmpflanzen sind nicht winterhart, sind aber anfangs einer Teichsaison relativ teuer zu erstehen. Deshalb überlege ich, sie evtl. überwintern zu lassen.

Nur: Bei welchen Bedingungen? Welche Lichtverhältnisse / Temperaturen / Behältnisse / Standorte usw. brauchen sie? Das Wachstum in der Überwinterungsphase müsste relativ klein gehalten werden, denn sonst wird es ja evtl. schnell eng im Winterquartier, oder?

Falls mir jemand helfen / Antworten geben kann... wäre nett...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Koiheini (27. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Überwintern von  Muschelblume und Wasserhyazinthe*

Muschelblumen kann man in einem nach oben offenen Aquarium ohne Problem überwintern. Lampen müssen natürlich drüber sein. Bei Hyazinten hab ich keinen Plan. Dürfte aber ähnlich sein. Keine Glasscheiben drüber - Stocknässe lässt sie schimmeln. 

Eventuell geht auch nen Speissfass im Wintergarten. Allerdings sollte man da düngen.


----------



## karsten. (28. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Überwintern von  Muschelblume und Wasserhyazinthe*

Hallo

das überwintern tropischer und subtropischer Schwimmpflanzen
setzt solche Ansprüche an Licht , Lichtfarbe , Wasser-u.Lufttemperatur , Filterung usw. dass dich die Überwinterung teurer zu stehen kommt als der Neukauf !  

reine Liebhaberei oder Spass am Experimentieren !  

um dann nach 120 -150 Tagen Heizen Lüften Beleuchten Filtern zuzusehen wie die kümmerlichen Reste wieder in Freiheit an "Sonnenbrand" sterben....

für den Preis und Betrieb von Pflanzenleuchten mit der notwendigen Leistung kann man "fussballfeldgroße"  Teiche neu mit Wasserhyazinthen oder Muschelblumen ausstatten .


ich erinnere mich noch daran    
 

mfG


----------



## Nymphaion (28. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Überwintern von  Muschelblume und Wasserhyazinthe*

Hallo,

ich gebe Karsten völlig Recht: das Überwintern ist viel zu aufwendig und damit viel zu teuer. Muschelblumen und Wasserhyzinthen kosten das Stück 1,50 € - rechne mal nach wie teuer Dich allein der Strom kommt um die Pflanzen den Winter über ausreichend zu beleuchten. Wir haben das Überwintern aufgegeben, selbst in einem Gewächshaus muss man sie zusätzlich beleuchten. Aber auch dann ist der Erfolg eher gering.


----------



## MeneMeiner (28. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Überwintern von  Muschelblume und Wasserhyazinthe*

Hallo zusammen,



			
				Koiheini schrieb:
			
		

> Muschelblumen kann man in einem nach oben offenen Aquarium ohne Problem überwintern....



Danke für die Tipps, aber...



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> ich erinnere mich noch ...



Das "man" sich an sowas erinnert, ist verständlich  

Danke für die deutliche(n) Sprache / Hinweise! Danke auch an Werner.

Ich habe mich jetzt gegen die Überwinterung entschieden.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Puki (2. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Überwintern von  Muschelblume und Wasserhyazinthe*

also ich versuch es jetzt dieses jahr sie zu überwintern!
hab einen teil der wasserhyazinthen in einem topf mit reinem torf stehen!
die wachsen darin sehr gut und bekommen ultra lange wurzeln!
der topf erwärmt sich auch sehr schön!
naja von wegem schwimmpflanze bei mir wurzeln sie im torftopf der 1cm wasserstand überm torf hat ..also wassser gesättigt!
   
naja!^^ bis dann 
lg pascal


----------



## Klausile (18. März 2008)

*AW: Überwintern von  Muschelblume und Wasserhyazinthe*

Hallo Pflanzenfraks,

der Fred ist zwar schon ein paar Tage alt aber hier kann ich was beitragen!

Wenn Ihr Muschelblumen überwintern wollt, gebt sie einfach einem Aquarianer!
Ich habe im Oktober ein paar kleine Pflanzen geschenkt bekommen, waren nur 4 oder 5 Stück. Inzwischen habe ich in meinen drei Aquarien mehrere Hundert. Die sind fast wie die Seuche. 
Die Pflanzen werden im AQ (egal ob offen oder mit Abdeckung) zwar nicht sehr groß, aber sobald die wieder in einen Teich kommen wachsen sie ganz normal auf die übliche Größe - so wurde mir zumindest berichtet.

Gruß Klaus


----------

